# Newfoundland moose hunt



## bocephus100 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm looking to do a moose hunt in Newfoundland next fall. Does anyone have any advice on good outfitters to use or bad outfitters to avoid.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

Go to Bowsite and look up their outfitter reviews for Newfoundland. There are some good ones listed there.


----------



## EYESPY (Feb 20, 2008)

I went with a guy His name was Gidieon House.....was an awesome time and hunt we all shot moose 4 for 4 and two in the high 40" range.....seen a lot....my buddy booked it I will see if he can remember the name of his camp....just Google his name might work....


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Good friend of mine just did a bow hunt for moose through Portland Creek outfitters in New Foundland.He took a nice Newfoundland on the third day and said if he was rifle hunting he could of shot a moose each day.Leonard Payne is the owner and I believe he will be at he GrandRapids outdoor show. The bow hunt will be aired on the American Archer show in February on the outdoor channel.If you get a chance to see it you will get a look at the moose in the area as well as the terrain.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

I have herd good things about Portland creek. 

I have been with Moose Valley Outfitters twice (Dean Macdonald - owner). I am schedule for a third trip in 2015. I have taken both moose and caribou with them. Caribou is difficult these days. They can be hard to find and hard to get tags but I have seen good ones every time I went. Moose is everywhere - just pick one.

This time of year you may have a hard time getting a slot. You may have to take a cancellation.

Moose Valley is true fly in hunt. Only way in is by plane. He hunts the nature preserve area, no roads or motor vehicles allowed. You walk everywhere. If you are not in shape - your screwed. The hardest walking I have ever done in my life. When I got my Caribou it was an 8 mile round trip from camp.


----------



## mitroll (Feb 19, 2013)

I second the Gideon House. Hunt. I went on that. 2 guys got 48-50", I got a smaller bull but had a chance on a big one. One guy shot a cow. Great outfit. One of the best areas. Get in shape for this hunt. Lots of walking.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I also hunted with Portland Creek Outfitters in 2005. We shot 3 bulls, for 4 hunters. Only hunter who didn't kill moose was not a able to walk a lot due to disability. It is difficult walking, and after you shoot your moose the real work begins. Good outfitter! I would hunt with them again If I had the opportunity.

Good luck! you can't go wrong with Portland Creek.


----------

